# Baby asprin



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

Thinking of giving baby asprin a try, probably won't be of any help but feel like I need to take something to feel like I'm at least trying new things but have no idea when in my cycle to take it?
Do you just take it everyday? what about during treatment (IVF, IUI etc) cycles still take it everyday?


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello

I wouldn't take it unless advised by a doctor especially during cycles. It can be bad for your tummy and give you stomach ulcers, also you don't want it interfering with any IVF meds. 

Speak to your clinic first.

xxx


----------



## mollyberry (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree with NatalieP , my consult put me on asprin to thin my blood , def would seek medical advice first


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i've been prescribed aspirin for my next cycle but i'm not sure when i start taking it it might not be until after e/c.... the reason for taking it is having been diagnosed with clotting issues after immune testing. i don't think you should take it without a diagnosis because of risks to your health, however if you really think you have a clotting problem you would be better to get proper medical advice from your gp or clinic. The best thing you can do in the absence of a diagnosis is to exercise well - don't overdo it, but keep active and walk daily as this will benefit your circulation and heart and immune system. try not to sit for long periods without a break. x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

you could also try reflexology as that can benefit your circulation.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Tinks27 said:


> Thinking of giving baby asprin a try, probably won't be of any help but feel like I need to take something to feel like I'm at least trying new things but have no idea when in my cycle to take it?
> Do you just take it everyday? what about during treatment (IVF, IUI etc) cycles still take it everyday?


I'm a nurse and I would advocate what others have said and ask your clinic,usually it's prescribed after blood tests for clotting issues/nk cells problems/miscarriages as it thins your blood and often used in combination with other drugs- but in some cases it isn't appropriate and has been linked to miscarriage.


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I had just seen quite a lot of people online mention they take them when TTC so thought it might be worth trying but will leave them alone for now then.


----------

